# crontable



## flipkick (9. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte die aktuelle ISPConfig aus Versehen vor cron installiert, so dass die crontable nicht angelegt werden konnte. Kann mir jemand bitte die crontable der 2.2.19 pasten? Danke!!

Grüße,
flip


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Schau mal hier bitte:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139


----------



## flipkick (9. Jan. 2008)

ja, das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. wollte sicher gehen, ob sich in der neuen version nichts verändert hat. das ist der fall ?!


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Ja, sonst hätte ich es nicht gepostet und da ich das ISPConfig 2.2.19 Update selbst geschrieben habe, sogar sehr sicher


----------



## flipkick (9. Jan. 2008)

alles klar. vielen dank!


----------

